# Sexing Hadrurus Arizonensis (Giant Desert Hairy)



## CptPV (Feb 15, 2014)

My buddy has a couple of giant desert hairy and today we attempted to sex them accurately and here are the pictures and results!
This here is the female. Pectine count is key for this species because they are often un-sexable any other way. She has 28 I believe on each



And here is the male. Quite a few more pectines and they are much closer together as the females are farther apart and the genital is a different shape but can't always be seen very good. He has 36 on each I count but then again my vision is as good as the scorpion itself. 



Pectine count is usually the best way to sex any breed but not all cases! 
Hope this helped anyone who had a question about their Hadrurus Arizonensis being blue or pink

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------

